

Exit Hudson, enter Jenkins - bborud
http://jenkins-ci.org/content/jenkins

======
jburwell
I wish that this event would change Oracle's approach to open source projects.
Sadly, I imagine Oracle's internal response is along the lines of, "Good
riddance to those open source dweebs. Now, we can finally do it the Oracle
way." Therefore, I expect Jenkins (n.e. Hudson) to be the first, not the last,
of major projects that experience significant friction with Oracle which will
drive good engineers away and drain significant resources from innovation and
development.

~~~
sixtofour
The first? LibreOffice (<http://www.libreoffice.org/>) forked away from
OpenOffice, it has released 3.3 LibreOffice, and is slated to replace
OpenOffice in many distros' next releases, including Ubuntu.

I just replaced OO with LO, and had the pleasure of answering the
uninstallation survey when I uninstalled OO. "Reason for uninstalling" was my
tiny, tiny fist-let shaken at The Man.

------
j2d2j2d2
I think it's a bit unfair to use this as the title when you're linking to an
official Jenkins post.

The actual title doesn't make a swipe at Hudson.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
The only point is that it's now hosted at jenkins-ci.com; otherwise, see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2156828>.

------
_prototype_
I'll just live this here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrSPiZYbovU&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrSPiZYbovU&feature=related)

